# Conformation thoughts on new horse



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all
Wondered if you could critique this horse - he is a 9 year old off the track standardbred. My first and last time buying sight unseen :? He was a bag of bones when he arrived about 3 months ago, covered in bot eggs and very listless. Still has a way to go with getting more weight on then will work on building some muscle over summer.
I know very little about conformation but what I can see is - no topline, under-muscled neck. His legs look pretty funky to me, possibly a club foot at the front? My trimmer mentioned that his conformation was not great so any further thoughts would be greatly appreciated! He will only be used for my partner to plod around on so wont be doing anything too strenuous. Sorry for the photos, he always tend to stand with his legs splayed out all over the place so getting him square by myself was a bit of a battle.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He looks somewhat uncomfortable to me in these photos (and based on your description of how he likes to stand). Has he been seen by a chiropractor? Maybe something in his SI, though hard to say for sure from a still photo. I would also consider treating for ulcers if you haven't. Very common in off-track horses and can cause discomfort and delay weight gain. He still needs quite a bit of weight, as you know. Foot is not clubby as far as I can tell though farrier appears to have left a lot more heel on one hind foot than the other? Overall his feet don't look too bad to me (though heels are run under a bit). Something going on with his knees too (maybe arthritis). I am glad to hear you don't have plans for heavy use. I thinks once you get him comfortable and more weight on him he I will look much better. Don't worry about muscle at this time- it will come once he gets his body weight back up. I don't feel it is fair to fully critique him at this time. I will say he has a decent shoulder, good bone, nice slope to pasterns...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think there's a lot to like about this horse. he has a good balance of body/neck length, to leg length. Has plenty of bone in the legs, good , big knees, a strong shoulder. his croup is a bit flat. and his front feet hoof angle seems more upright than the pastern angle. 
I bet that when he is fattened up he will be stunning.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm really surprised - I thought his conformation was a total mess! 

Tryst that's a good point. I thought the way he stood was just the way he is so have just booked a chiro treatment to get him looked at. When the vet came to do his teeth she said his front legs were a bit of a concern so to tell my trimmer to make slow changes to avoid any lameness. His shoes had been pulled the day before he arrived and he had very long heels and tiny little frogs. She is working at getting his heels down slowly.
With ulcers do they need to be scoped or do you just put them on a treatment for it if they are suspected? I would have liked him to have put on a bit more weight by now but the improvement since he arrived has been quite big, his butt has filled out. He does have a very flat back, I use it as a table for my brushes when grooming 
Very nice to hear some positive comments on him, my friend says he looks like an over-sized donkey!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ask Elana.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he has some upright front legs, I would guess at arthritic knees, was he a pacer ?
He looks like he was used as a pacer and not a trotter. 
He will be cute when his weight picks up. He could be sore in his shoulders as well as his knees. Massage his shoulder and knees and see how he reacts, maybe do a little liniment therapy on him. When they hurt they don't eat well , most of them do not, but there is always the exception.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A diamond in the rough! Some more TLC and he will be great for what you want to do.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Ask Elana.


Thanks Tinylily


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

stevenson said:


> he has some upright front legs, I would guess at arthritic knees, was he a pacer ?
> He looks like he was used as a pacer and not a trotter.
> He will be cute when his weight picks up. He could be sore in his shoulders as well as his knees. Massage his shoulder and knees and see how he reacts, maybe do a little liniment therapy on him. When they hurt they don't eat well , most of them do not, but there is always the exception.


He may well have some arthritis, I will ask the vet next time she is out. 

He was a pacer, I have watched some videos of him racing which was quite interesting. He ran up till the end of last year so raced for awhile - won a few here and there but nothing amazing.

Good idea on the linament too. He has a chiro appointment this weekend which he will hopefully enjoy and give me an idea of any problem areas.

I cant wait till he fills out too, make that head look a little more in proportion!


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oops, sorry meant to say he was a trotter not a pacer.


----------



## WesternRidingCowgirl (Jul 20, 2014)

His pasterns are upright, and his hindquarters look a bit off. Pretty colour though.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

I think hes handsome, good bone too...


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tryst said:


> He looks somewhat uncomfortable to me in these photos (and based on your description of how he likes to stand). Has he been seen by a chiropractor? Maybe something in his SI, though hard to say for sure from a still photo. I would also consider treating for ulcers if you haven't. Very common in off-track horses and can cause discomfort and delay weight gain. He still needs quite a bit of weight, as you know. Foot is not clubby as far as I can tell though farrier appears to have left a lot more heel on one hind foot than the other? Overall his feet don't look too bad to me (though heels are run under a bit). Something going on with his knees too (maybe arthritis). I am glad to hear you don't have plans for heavy use. I thinks once you get him comfortable and more weight on him he I will look much better. Don't worry about muscle at this time- it will come once he gets his body weight back up. I don't feel it is fair to fully critique him at this time. I will say he has a decent shoulder, good bone, nice slope to pasterns...


Tryst - just wanted to say thanks for reminding me to get on to a chiro appointment for him sooner rather than later. She came out this morning and you were completely right, his whole rear end was a mess of knots - he was so tender and was kicking out with the softest pressure. Very sore through his withers too - poor boy.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad she was able to get him sorted out!


----------

